# 99211 how to get paid



## MChappell159 (Mar 28, 2011)

At a Hemotology/Oncology office when we give pts injections (chemo) and its nothing more than one injection, the pt is seen on a regular basis anyway.  During this injection the Dr. will ck on pts vitals and a nurse will also,  we never get pd for this charge I need to know what I can do to start getting my office pd for this procedure any info would be appreciatied.  Thank you.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 28, 2011)

You cannot charge a 99211 for a visit for an injection.  Checking vitals is a part of the administration so you should be using the appropriate code for the administration plus the drug code and that is all.


----------



## eadun2000 (Mar 28, 2011)

I agree with Deb.  If the patient is coming in for a planned procedure (in this case the procedure is an injection), you cannot charge for an OV, even if it is a 99211.  It is included in the CPT.


----------



## nessac2008@q.com (May 4, 2011)

I've had so issues with that. I have located the documentation requirements on the Trailblazers website at:
http://www.trailblazerhealth.com/Publications/Training Manual/EvaluationandManagementServices.pdf
see page 21


----------



## btadlock1 (May 4, 2011)

nessac2008@q.com said:


> I've had so issues with that. I have located the documentation requirements on the Trailblazers website at:
> http://www.trailblazerhealth.com/Publications/Training Manual/EvaluationandManagementServices.pdf
> see page 21



I found this helpful:
http://www.aafp.org/fpm/2004/0600/p32.html


----------

